

Show HN: I wrote a really simple client side HeatMap Effect generating script. - websymphony

The use case am considering is to do self testing on your site yourself, rather than depending on any third party, I plan to OpenSource it.<p>I am storing the mouse movement coordinates of the user in a javascript array which I plan to send to server every few seconds and save into DB.<p>Where I plan to aggregate the data and show final results.<p>What do you think?
http://websymphony.github.com/labs/trackerapp/<p>Currently tested on only Chrome.
======
senthilnayagam
I would definitely use it, if it can work with backbone.js, possibly with
offline storage

------
EricR23
Works on FireFox. Very cool :) Hope to see continued development on this.

~~~
websymphony
Thanks for encouraging words. Will try to finish the server side code soon and
let you guys know. :)

------
carbocation
An amazing start! I just followed this on Github.

------
cpg
Kudos! Very nice! ... now for the back end! :-)

~~~
websymphony
I know! Right now I am storing cursor coordinates as one moves and displaying
it via red squares. My initial thought was to timestamp each point and then
every few seconds make an ajax request to server with just the updated data.
And once I have lets say 2000-3000 points, run some sort of algorithm to weed
out arbit points and have only most visited coordinates displayed as most
popular regions. Easy peasy right? But now as I am thinking more about it, I
think the data I will have might not be able to accomplish the task. My first
question to myself is, a point on my screen will have different coordinates
than yours, for example lets say the top left corner of button that shows map
is 300,400 on my screen. But since my screen resolution might be different
than yours, it might become 200,300 on your screen. Therefore data point loses
its relevance. One approach that I can think of to solve this issue. Get
screen resolution of each user along with the data points, which can be used
to normalize the data back on server. Any thoughts, suggestions?

------
klaut
Works on Safari 5 too :) Great stuff!

